# GT6000 Frame (aka, "chassis") cracked in TWO places!



## LazerFlash (Oct 26, 2014)

In Spring 2011, my wife & I purchased a GT6000, model number 917.288611. We don't use it commercially, and our property is just under an acre. To date, it has served us well, even though it has had a few unusual issues, two covered under warranty and one resolved on its own.

At the end of last season, I noticed that the reverse portion of the drive pedal was 'sinking'. Thinking it was a stretching drive belt - and hearing the tales of woe regarding *that* replacement - I decided that I would pay a professional to swap out the belt at the start of this season, and save my sanity.

Well, the tech from Craftsman came out and he immediately diagnosed the problem: (As the title states), I have a GT6000 with cracks in the frame!!! The cracks are in almost the same locations on each side of the tractor, directly above the back of the mower deck. (See pictures.) We discussed some possible solutions, and even though there is a "lifetime" warranty on the frame, that is apparently only for parts; any labor isn't covered.

We told the tech that we needed to think about it. This is WELL above my DIY abilities; not to mention that I have been unable to locate anything online that gives me any guidance on how to actually perform the repair. (I did find a repair kit for a cracked frame at the front of the frame, which is a 5-wrench skill level and doesn't seem to be what I need.) 

I did notice a series of posts from December 2017 with my exact problem. (Starts in the middle of a thread, here: https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/gt6000-2012-drive-belt-question.27454/page-3#post-246797.) I'm wondering if this is the only solution to the problem.

So, here we are. My wife & I are not happy. Is this something I should bump up the food chain with Craftsman? Or, should we just bite the bullet and have the thing repaired?

Right Side:









Left side:


----------



## LazerFlash (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh, in the spirit of transparency, I have posted this same thread on another tractor forum. I'm hoping that between the two sites, I'll end up with useful information.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its a pretty common problem most I have seen get the cracks welded up, and beefed up a little. I agree if you aren't comfortable with the frame swap dont get into it. You literally have to swap every single part to the new frame. Do you have any mechanical handy neighbors, etc?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd take it to a weld shop and have them weld a fish plate at each crack.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I'd take it to a weld shop and have them weld a fish plate at each crack.


It would be the easiest option.


Hoodoo Valley said:


> I'd take it to a weld shop and have them weld a fish plate at each crack.


----------



## LazerFlash (Oct 26, 2014)

Okay, I have found a shop that will attempt to weld a plate over each crack.  However, the guy who will be doing the welding is pretty insistent, that for safety purposes, the gas tank has to be removed. Sounds reasonable, right? Well, I cannot for the life of me figure out how to do this on my tractor. Pretty much everything that I've read or been told is that the fender(s) need to be removed, giving access to the gas tank. Well, this tractor doesn't have two fenders, but instead one large part, onto which several other things are bolted, (including the lower dash console and maybe part of the ground drive belt pulley system). 

All of that said, it doesn't seems logical that any engineer would design a tractor so that it isn't possible to replace a plastic gas tank without completely disassembling half of the tractor.

Any help would be appreciated. A video (or link to one) would make me ecstatic!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you pump exhaust into the tank, it'll eliminate the explosion risk. 

OR........

you can totally remove the fuel out of the tank......... Then run exhaust into it to displace the oxygen.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't get me wrong. SAFETY is very important! If you keep shopping, you will find a welder that will take care of those cracks for you and also knows how to perform the job safely, without you having to disassemble the tractor


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep exhaust air continually flowing will eliminate the fire risk.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> Yep exhaust air continually flowing will eliminate the fire risk.


A fellow I've known my whole life actually welded a fuel (gas) tank full of fuel and leaking. He did run exhaust into the tank and crawled under the truck and started an arc and there was an immediate fire outside the tank. He jumped out from under the vehicle before he realized that the gasoline leaking outside the tank had access to oxygen and hence the fire. Put it out and went back to welding.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I have welded a mounting bracket ONTO a gas tank. I emptied it of gas then filled it with water........and welded away.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

You can also use dry ice in the tank which will dissipate after the weld job. I wouldn't try this with a plastic tank though.


----------

